# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ما صحة هذه الروايه عن عمر بن عبيد الله

## مريم آل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخواني ما صحه هذا روايه بحثت عنها بالنت ولم أجد شياء غير انها منتشره 

على شكبة الفيس بوك ....
وأن شاء 
الله أنتم تفيدوني ....
خرج (( عمر بن عبيد الله )) يوما 
وكان من المشهورين بالكرم والسخاء

وبينما هو في طريقه مر بحديقة ( بستان ) 
ورأى

غلاما مملوك يجلس بجوار حائطها يتناول طعامه فاقترب 
كلب من الغلام ,
...
فأخذ الغلام 
يلقي الى الكلب بلقمة , ويأكل لقمة

(( وعمر )) ينظر إليه ويتعجب مما يفعل , فسأله (( 
عمر )) أهذا الكلب كلبك ؟؟

قال الغلام : لا

قال ((عمر )) : فلما تطعمه مثل ما تأكل 
؟؟

فرد الغلام : إني أستحي أن يراني أحد وأنا آكل دون 
أن يشاركني طعامي .

أُعجب (( عمر )) بالغلام , فسأله : هل أنت حر أم 
عبد ؟؟

فأجاب الغلام : بل أنا عبد عند أصحاب هذه الحديقة 
,

فانصرف (( عمر )) ثم عاد بعد قليل 
,

فقال للغلام : أبشر يافتى فقد أعتقك الله ! وهذه 
الحديقة أصبحت ملكاَ لك

قال الغلام بسعادة ورضا : أُشهدك أنني جعلت ثمارها 
لفقراء المدينة .

تعجب (( عمر )) وقال للغلام : عجبا لك ! أتفعل هذا 
مع فقرك وحاجتك إليها ؟؟

رد الغلام بثقة وإيمان : إني لأستحي من الله أن 
يجود عليّ بشيئ فأبخل به !.
قمة العطاء وقمة الرضا والقناعه 

أفاض الله على قلوبكم نور الرضوان
وعلى أحاسيسكم حلاوة الإيمان
وعلى أجسامكم عافية 
الأبدان 
وعلى أسماعكم عذوبة القرآن
وعلى ألسنتكم ذكرالرحمن

----------


## محمود الجيزي

هذه القصة أوردها إبراهيم بن محمد البيهقي في "المحاسن والمساوئ"، ونصها: " مرّ عبيد الله بن معمر بحبشي يأكل تمراً وبين يديه كلب، فلما وضع في فمه لقمةً رمى إلى الكلب بلقمة وتمرة. فقال له عبيد الله: هذا الكلب لك؟ قال: لا. قال: فكيف صرت تطعمه وأنت تأكل؟ قال: إني لأستحيي ذا عينين أن ينظر إلي وأنا آكل فلا أطعمه. قال له عبيد الله: أأنت حرّ أم عبد؟ قال: عبد لبني غاضرة. فأتاهم فقال: لمن الحبشي؟ قال صاحبه: لي. فقال: بعه مني. قال: هو لك. قال: لا والله إلا أن تأخذ ثمنه أو غلاماً يكون محله. فاشتراه ثم قال: أشهدكم أنه حرّ لوجه الله جل وعز".

----------


## احمد ابو انس

ماصحة هذا الأثر ؟ - ملتقى أهل الحديث http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=290440t

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل هذه القصة صحيحة .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أسانيدها لا تصح  ، ما بين جهالة ، وانقطاع .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

لعلك شيخنا  تبين لنا الجهالة والإنقطاع  في الأسانيد .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك أبا أنس .
الأول : كما عند الخطيب وغيره : بين الحربي والحسن بن علي مفاوز ، فهو منقطع .
والثاني : في أول إسناده قال : حدثنا شيخ لنا ، وفي آخر الاسناد قال : حدثنا أبي ، عن شيخ له . فهو مجهول .
والثالث : ذكره إبراهيم البيهقي في المحاسن والمساويء دون إسناد .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وجزاك مثله أبا أنس .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------

